# 135 Gallon, Slate Take 2 (56k Warning)



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well.. I finally did it... I tore down the 135 gallon to move it a mere 100 feet. I hated to do it, but it had really, really fallen apart during the move. So here we go, a fresh start... This time with Slate again.

Lets start with the fishroom view;









http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Aug082005/fish-003.jpg
45 Gallon, 90 Gallon, and the 135 Gallon. The 20 Gallon is to the right of the 135.​
In the fish room I have the 45 Gallon tank which will be arranged with 2 pieces of wood and several stones forming an island in the center of the tank. A stone heap with wood protruding from it towards the top of the tank. Grassy plants will be planted around the island leaving the ends of the tank open.

Alternately, I was debating about running this as a filterless, or extremely reduced filtration tank, filling it with moss, and raising shrimp. There are many idea's... Including making it a river tank for hillstream loaches (Like I've been talking about for 2 years now)

The 90 Gallon is currently my Loach tank, however the clowns and striata's will be moving ino the 135 Gallon with the bala's and pleco's that are currently housed in the 45 gallon.









http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Aug082005/fish-014.jpg
The 90 gallon tank, in all its lackluster.​
Not much to say aout this tank yet.. I have ratty plants I am trying to recover in a low light tank. The swords are growing fantastically, and I have even propagated 7 baby plants from dying parent plants. The babies are growing like gangbusters and should replace the parents plants soon. Many of my plants did not survive the move... However I think I can recover almost all the swords and crypts.

Here is the 20 Gallon tank. I moved all of my small fish into this tank to give them a rest from fighting with the bigger fish for food.









http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Aug082005/fish-015.jpg
The 20 Gallon tank, small tank for small fish.​
So here it is.. the 135.. Mind the murk.. it is only 2 hours after it was filled. The 135 Is going to house My original CLown loaches, plus another 5-6 new ones, my original 2 Bala Sharks, plus another 3-4 new ones, 2 largeish pleco's, 3 Botia Striata's, and a red tail black shark. I might toss in a school of barbs... But I am not sure yet what type... Golden Barbs or Tiger Barbs are toppin gmy list at the moment.









http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Aug082005/fish-012.jpg









http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Aug082005/fish-013.jpg









http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Aug082005/fish-005.jpg
*Left side of the tank*; Although it would have been nice to have a terrace on this side as well, I opted to go for 
the enclosed tunnel system. I may redo this later if I decided I don't like it, but we'll see how the fish use it. I 
really like the wood arrangement on this side though, so I think it will be permanent.









http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Aug082005/fish-010.jpg
*Right side of the tank*; I enjoyed making this terrace, it masks several pieces of lose white PVC that can be used 
as caves for the fish. Due to the positioning of the pipes under the gravel, the fish will have to constantly dig 
them out to maintain them.​Under the wood and slate pile on the left, there is a tunnel structure built from white piping. There are 3 entrances, and are mostly hidden from view by the slate. The entrances are small enough to preven the pleco's from entering, but large enough that the clowns can retreat into them if they need to get away.

Sorry about the crappy picture quality.. I was in a rush tonight.. not much time these days to spend on this...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

ok.. I cleaned up the post a bit... What can I say, it was late.. I was tired.. heh.. this should be a bit better.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

The left side looks great! I personally don't like the right side with the driftwood draping over the slate...almost looks cramped. What else are you planning?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I am redoing the right side.. don't worry... ;-) I am probably just taking out one piece of wood from the right.. opening it up..

I am still trying to get inspired as to what to do with this tank... Its been a while and I've been suffering from "Aquascaping Block"

Did you mean you dont like the look of hte left side? The right side doesnt have anything draping... The pieces are stuck into the sand, pointing up... I might redo the right side with some of the wood from the 90 to try and make a nifty "stump like" arrangement. I havent quite decided yet though..


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Georgiadawgger said:


> The left side looks great! I personally don't like the right side with the driftwood draping over the slate...almost looks cramped. What else are you planning?



Augh...my brain is melting from work!! I meant the left side....the right side looks great!! The terrace on the right looks a lot more natural than the left. Yes, I'm directionally challenged.... :tongue:


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the new look! it's great, i have to disagree about the left side, i love the wood over the slate...I also love the right side as the slate does look a little more natural.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

I also think the left side looks pretty cool!


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

I love the left side as well. Reminds me of pictures I have seen from old Inca ruins with the trees growing around the big boulders. The placement of the wood on the right, however, I'm not sure about.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I have already adjusted the wood on the right a bit.. the front most piece was really looking "odd" so it was re-planted into the sand in a totally different way. THe Ferns have been moved to the left side as well.

I added my Bala Sharks and one pleco to this tank last night and they love it already. THe Bala's really needed to get into this tank again.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok.. So here is the tank after it has cleared.. and several new fish added. 60 Neon Tetra's and 3 Botia Myanmar (Burmese Polkadot Botias)










The 135 Gallon starting to look a little better.​









The 135 Gallon again, looking from the right.​









Left side.










Right Side.










Two of the new loaches!​


----------



## andyg (Oct 9, 2004)

Love the new set up Gareth. Those stacks of slate and that draping root on the left look very natural.
What type of wood are those? Kind of reminds me of grapevine but they look too big for that.
Andy


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

That wood is african mopani... Its very similar to grapevine in its twisty nature.

I'm pretty happy with it so far!


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

Personally, I'm not a fan of slate (looks very unnatural, IMO)...but I think if you were to add some more dramatic variation to the pile on the right side as you do on the left, it would look much better.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I am thinking about stealing the good mopani from the 90 gallon and moving it in to here.. I could make a very nice looking root like display on both sides of the tank. The trick will be doing it without sacrificing too much plantable space for hardscape


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well tonight I moved more wood into the 135. I've decided to make this tank more about hardscape, then plants. So the hardscape will be the prominent feature. I will still have a large number of plants in the "ravine" of the tank, however there will only be a few ferns to accent the wood and slate.










Here is the 135 now, with a "lot" more wood, and another "root" system taking over the slate. I've added a few 
baby swords, and a variety I can't remember.










This is just a better shot of the new root tangle on the right hand side. I like this layout a lot, and even the larger
fish like the bala's are swimming in and around the wood.​


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

I *really* like the hard scape! That wood's color really sets the tank off!


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

The tank looks great! Those are some incredible pieces of wood!!!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

There are a "lot" of pieces of wood in that tank.. probably around 20 pieces now... The layout looks a lot better in person then it does in photographs.. Its hard to capture the depth that the wood is giving to the tank. 

I am sure a lot of that has to do with my own bumbling fingers when it comes to taking hte pictures.. But I'm working on that


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

All of those nooks and crooks between the roots are crying out to be filled with Anubias. The roots themselves are too beautiful to be covered up, but all that space in-between....

Regards,
Phil


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

All in due time ;-) Anubias or Ferns will be the order of the day...


----------



## shuks (Jul 10, 2005)

As for the mopanie wood, it is absloutly beautiful. I love mopanie tree root, It's the only wood I use in my tank. Is the left side mopanie root too? and if so, is it all one piece or several put together? 

It must have coast alot of money for all of the wood. At my LFS they sell the stuff for 4.99$ canadian per keylow (about 2.4 Lb)


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Its all Mopani, probably around $500 worth at this point (I'm in Victoria, our prices are about the same as yours)... The left side is 5 pieces of wood all aranged together.

I did some more work on the tank tonight... And officially retired the 90 gallon. It will begin its new role as a turtle tank for my 12" Red eared Slider "George".


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

All the fish are now moved in! Current inhabitants include:

7 Botia macracanthus - Clown Loaches
3 Botia Myanmar - Polka Dot Loaches/Burmese Border Loaches
3 Botia striata - Zebra Loaches
2 Botia Rostrata
2 Botia morleti - Skunk Loaches
1 Common Pleco (Elvis)
1 Gold Nugget Pleco (Steve)
5 Gourami's (3 spot (gold, blue, opaline, platinum), and Pearl)
1 Red Tail Black Shark
2 Bala Sharks
4 Siamese Algae Eaters
60 Neon Tetra's​
Its actually a less busy tank then it was before! I am going to do up some more pics this weekend to try and show off some of the more unique area's of the tank. These point and shoot pics I have currently don't do it justice.. at all.


----------



## travdawg (Mar 16, 2005)

I love the shale & driftwood look.... Might sound stupid, but it reminds me of an overgrown wall, like an old ruin or something.


----------



## igotworms (Dec 1, 2004)

this tank looks awsome!!


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

VERY NICE wood and slate stuctures!


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

Big improvement.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks ;-)

I have added a number of plants to the tank now as well, and all the fish that will be living here for good have been moved in. I had to relocate "elvis" as he was simply too large for the tank. Well, more specifically; he was too large for the ornamentation. He was getting stuck and thrashing around. You'd be amazed how much damage a large pleco can do to a tank when it's angry.

I'll take some pics in a couple of days when the plants have settled a bit and filled out.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well I had to move elvis back in to this tank. He wasnt happy in the 90 gallon as a temporary home, and the algae EXPLODED in the 135 after he was removed. Hes a great glass cleaner, so I think I"ll keep him in there for a while, at least untill his pond has been built in the garage. 

My gold nugget plec, while very attractive, doesn't stand a chance at keeping the glass as clean as Elvis. I dunno if its his appetite, his size or what.. But elvis is just an algae removing machine.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

How the heck did I miss this thread Gareth ? 

Love the remake and the wood pile ... what did you add for plants ? Dont keep secrets ! :tongue:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I really like the Mopani and your woven hardscape in general too! Very three dimensional. Who or rather what species is "Elvis". This tank is a real gem. bob


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Love the set up! I can't wait to see the picks. My dream is to one day own a tank large enough for a large school of neons or cardinals. I love watching them swoosh back and forth! 

Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck said:


> How the heck did I miss this thread Gareth ?
> 
> Love the remake and the wood pile ... what did you add for plants ? Dont keep secrets ! :tongue:


LOL! I dunno Buck.. but I"m back ;-)

Plants.. Swords swords swords! Plus a Giant Val, and soon some crypts once the babies have taken off in the 20 gallon.

You remember all those neat red swords I had bought? and some of hte narrow leaf varieties? Well almost all of them lived.. and almost all of them produced baby plants. I am currently growing htem out and should have this tank full of some vibrant colour soon...

Soon being a very loose term..


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Did some pruning tonight and added another filter to the tank. Forgive the cloudiness, it seems the only time I have these days to take pictures of the tanks is when I am working on them.











Here is the 135 now, Post-Pruning and with a new filter added.
http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Aug302005/135_large.jpg​


----------



## dss2004 (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like a tank that you would see on display at a zoo. I love it. 

The wood and the rocks look really natural!! I love how that piece on the right appears to crawl out of the tank. It offers a really cool illusion.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Betowess said:


> I really like the Mopani and your woven hardscape in general too! Very three dimensional. Who or rather what species is "Elvis". This tank is a real gem. bob


Thanks! Elvis is a large common pleco that I just love to bits. I can't bring myself to get rid of him.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Did any of you guys know that Neons are apparently the most tasty fish around? From my original 60.. I am down to 12... Something is eating them every night.. I suspect its the loaches.. but I wouldnt be surprised if the bala's hoovered up a few of them when they were smallest.

Now I have to decide.... More neons (cheap) and hope for the best.. or something a little larger with more pizzaz... Like some tiger barbs?

I was thinking about maybe a school of golden barbs... You don't see them that often any more..


----------



## eugimon (Mar 16, 2005)

yup... neon tetras are basically food for larger fish... having a dense school helps but unless there's enough plant cover for them to hide in they'll just get picked off one at a time...


----------



## dss2004 (Apr 1, 2005)

I believe I heard someone here call them the skittles of the fish world.


----------



## [RK] (Aug 11, 2005)

So many Gourami's, dont they fight??


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

Tank's looking great Gareth! Have you considered putting a couple of petite nanas on the wood on the right?


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

I like your tank(s)!
I too somehow missed this thread?!?!
I had slate in my tank until I discovered this polka dotted rock up on Lake Superior--
http://photobucket.com/albums/y88/newshound/?action=view&current=pdloach1.jpg
it matches my Kubotai's great (although only one person has noticed it :-(
I want to get another long tank and set up a multi level thingy.


your new loaches are Botia kubotai (aka. Botia "Angelicus")
aka polka dot loaches.
http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/botia_sp_myanmar.html
out of the 9 types of loaches I have owned they are my faves!
loach pimp #1 :wink:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Bert H said:


> Tank's looking great Gareth! Have you considered putting a couple of petite nanas on the wood on the right?


Way ahead of you ;-) I dont have any pics yet, but I have 3 plants I am testing in there now. Havent been able to get them to "grip" yet as Elvis keeps knocking em off. I might have to get creative.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

[RK] said:


> So many Gourami's, dont they fight??


Mostly Females so no.... They tend to all hang around together, if hte temp hits the high eighties then the males go a bit crazy, but up to that point its all good.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well.. I've been neglecting the tank again.. Too much real life stuff, but I thought I'd post an update. Lots of growth.. just not particularly neat and tidy. I am working on getting some cuttings to fill in the left hand side as it looks WAY too empty.











Here is the 135 now, lots of sword action.
http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Oct2505/135_large.jpg​


----------



## VWD (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice looking tanks


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh my, your tank looks unreal.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow. Looks outstanding. Really impressive. Very creative use of wood and slate.

A+ (and a sticker too if I could give you one).


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

<insert unhappy face>

There I was, ready for inspiration.. and ALL images are gone...

CRAP!


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Martin said:


> <insert unhappy face>
> 
> There I was, ready for inspiration.. and ALL images are gone...
> 
> CRAP!



Ditto! Argh!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

So, this is a really old thread, but is this tank still set up?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

No I sold this tank a while ago, Im running another 135 gallon but its my reef tank now


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

GDominy said:


> No I sold this tank a while ago, Im running another 135 gallon but its my reef tank now



Hi..

too bad...

Any chance of reupping the pictures?


----------

